# crochet dishcloth



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Does any one here crochet the dishcloths??
could some one give a short instruction??
please,,,I think I would like to make some for Christmas gifts
but I cannot remember how for sure...
Thanks in advance........


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/dishcloth-crochet/
Hopefully this will help.
Bev


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I usually never use a pattern,

(Always use 100% cotton yarn.)

I use a #8 hook.

I start with about a 26-28 chain and then Double crochet----back and forth until I have a square.
And then I do two rounds of single crochet all around the outside.

Nothing too fancy but they get the job done.

My friends tell me they like mine better than most because they are a bit bigger and looser than most found at flea markets.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

You can use any stitch you want to make a dishcloth. I've made up combinations of various stitches to have "one of a kind" cloths. Just make the square as small or large as you want it, then trim with any kind of stitch you prefer. 

You might want to make a pot holder out of matching yarn. A very simple one is to chain 30 and go around and around. The pot holder will close up to make a double thickness square. fasten off and it's complete. You can make one in about 30 minutes. I always chain a small loop on one of the corners. 

The set would make nice gifts.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you all very much
I did make 1 last night but it just didn't seem right.

I will try again.

again, Many Thanks


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Don't be too critical.

My goodness, it's a dish rag!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I don't use patterns, but choose a stitch I like and go from there. My fave dishcloths are now all simple Tunisian crochet stitch. I love it for washcloths, too.

Here's a bunch of patterns to choose from if you need some ideas:
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I love to make dishcloths to give away. Many end up on coffee tables though as coasters because they are so pretty and soak up liquid so well. Right now my favorite is round dishcloths, so cute! Just google round dishcloth patterns---several easy ones, but I really am stuck on knitted ones right now. Have fun!


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

I received some hand crocheted dishcloths from a friend, and how nice they are - I don't even use a scrubber anymore- they are tough enough to get all my kettles clean without the use of any. Just love them for cleanup jobs, also. Super gifts! Probably the most useful gift I've ever received.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

1 4 ply Worsted Weight 100% cotton yarn. (2.5 oz.)
I use "Peaches & Cream" --under 2 dollars 

With size F hook, chain 32 stitches

Row 1 -DC in 4th chain from hook and each chain across row = 32DC 
Chain 3 times and turn.

Row 2 - in space between 2nd and 3rd DC - work 2 DC, *skip next space, 2 DC in next space, repeat from* across row, ending 1 DC in top of chain 3.
Chain 3 and turn

Row 3 - DC in space between 1st and 2nd DC *skip next space, 2 DC in next space, repeat from * across row. 
Chain 3 and turn

Repeat rows 2 & 3 until desired length.

Last row DC across all as row 1.

finish.

I use all of the yarn as the dishcloths, being 100% cotton do shrink a bit. But for under 2 bucks.... hey! It's easy.

I have instructions for knitting dishcloths as well and others to crochet.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks everyone for your feed back here...

hope every one has a wonderful day!!!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Another idea..........I have boys, so I have lots of colored t-shirts. I generally "strip" them up (once they get stained) and make crochet rugs out of them. BUT.......I also decided to make me some dish rags out of them. They are not real pretty, I would not give them to anyone, but they are functional and I feel good about recycling the old shirts into something useful. And they are great for taking camping!!


----------

